# Anyone working on any big and interesting projects?



## Jack Chandler (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm currently working on the soundtrack to an imaginary RPG game, and having a blast with it so far. I put a list together of some of the most cliche places you have to visit in RPGs, posted it on my wall, and write pieces based on them. Hopefully I'll have a 15-18 track CD I can give around to my friends and whatnot when I'm done, but so far it's going well, 6 tracks done in total!

Anyone else out there working on an album or an interesting project? Do tell


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm set to work on an actual game's soundtrack as soon as we finish recruiting enough people to work on other stuff.

Plus, I'm also working on several albums under different names.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I finished my thesis a few months ago. It's a 12 minute work for wind band with about 40 different parts. Took me well over a year.


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 6, 2009)

I actually started in august on a cd then e. Now i'm playing live shows. free slots.....
trying to make cash so i decied imma sell links at these open mikes for album downloads. 
im using korg ds-10 for live performances.
so this project is my life


----------

